

How much are you worth? This tool can tell you by looking at your CV - draegtun
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/how-much-are-you-worth-this-tool-can-tell-you-by-looking-at-your-cv-10258749.html

======
ColinWright
Well, that was ... (significant pause) ... interesting:

    
    
        Colin Wright's experience appears to be concentrated
        in Human Resources / HR Analytics, with exposure to
        Engineering / Air and Aerospace.
    

It's a great idea, but the execution is not entirely accurate. At least, not
for me.

The suggestions for how to improve the CV are pretty good, though.

------
zubairq
I just tried this, came up with a not bad market value, but the jobs were
totally off! As a developer I do not expect to see 5 jobs saying that I should
be a lawyer!

------
mattcrox
Impressive - rated me only 5k (USD) higher than I make now, and nailed down
the other types of jobs I'm interested in.

